# Amtel Tutorials



## mary (17 Juni 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand ein paar Links zu Amtel tutorials posten?
Ich fange gerade erst an, also möglichst für Anfänger!

Danke!


----------



## Zottel (19 Juni 2003)

Hallo Mary,

ich vermute Du meinst ATMEL Mikrocontroller.
Sieh Dir mal diese Seiten an:

http://www.avr-asm-tutorial.net/avr_de/
www.atmel.com (englisch)
www.mikrocontroller.net


----------



## Markus (19 Juni 2003)

ich habe auch mal rein aus interesse den bausatz von www.mikrocontroller.com gekauft, für mich als einsteiger war das ding echt klasse.

denke auf der seite wird es zumindest links zu tutorials geben.


----------



## drfunfrock (28 August 2004)

mary schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand ein paar Links zu Amtel tutorials posten?
> Ich fange gerade erst an, also möglichst für Anfänger!
> ...



Schau mal bei www.avrfreaks.net herein.


----------



## M.Sonst (19 August 2005)

Eine klasse Community ist das RoboterNETZ unter www.roboternetz.de.


Freundlichen Gruß
Michael Sonst


----------

